# lordofthepunks!!!!!!!!!



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

nice finish this week!!!!



Place Name Day 1 Day 2 Day 3 Total Fish Total Weight 
Fish Weight Fish Weight Fish Weight 
1 Bobby Ferguson 5 25- 4 5 20- 6 5 15-15 15 61- 9 
2 Rogne Brown 5 18- 5 5 19- 6 5 19- 9 15 57- 4 
3 Tim Smiley 5 18- 9 5 19-15 5 15-14 15 54- 6 
4 Tommy Bryant 5 14-13 5 16- 9 5 12-12 15 44- 2 
5 Roland Martin 5 13- 4 5 12- 9 5 17- 4 15 43- 1 
6 Gary Pilkenton 5 18-13 5 12- 9 5 11- 7 15 42-13 
7 Arthur DeFoe 5 16-13 5 15- 7 5 9-15 15 42- 3 
8 Mark Mauldin 5 17-13 5 13- 8 5 10- 7 15 41-12 
9 Jimmy Crum 5 15- 0 5 16-10 4 5-14 14 37- 8 
10 Edmund Lilly 4 15- 4 5 12- 6 5 8- 7 14 36- 1 
11 Fletcher Shryock 5 11- 3 5 15- 3 5 7- 2 15 33- 8 
12 Steven Priest 5 14-11 5 10- 1 3 2-10 13 27- 6 
13 Brandon Card


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm very happy for Punk and Fletch! Congrats to both! Nice pics of Punk on ESPN BassMasters. I bet they had a blast 

Punk, tell us some stories........


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Good work LOTP!! There are some big names further down the leader board.

A limit on the last day and you might have been top 10!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Good job Steve and good luck at your next tourny. You're obviously a hellava angler and everyone of us on this great site outta be proud of the job you and the other Ohio anglers did. Two huge thumbs up and may your good fortune get even better in the near future.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Nice Finish.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Great job LOTP. way to represent esse.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks alot... stories? went in to basspro to get some silent dd crankbaits. saw gerald swindle doing the same thing. i went up to him and i said "hey gerald swindle, how come bass pro shops doesnt carry lucky craft gunfish?" he laughed and said, "prob the same reason they carry these sh$#@t colors" then he told me to go to tackle warehouse and that they could over night them. 

at the weigh in, he asked me if that big bag of fish came on the gunfish. not so much gerald but some of them were caught with lucky crafts. he prob has already forgotten me, lol.


day two, i know my best spot is in a good area when i look up and see bobby ferguson (the winner) and ott defoe (7th in points in the elites) fishing on both sides of me 100 yards away. (neither one of them ever got up on my spot as far as i know, there is alot of respect with those guys and fishing someone elses spot is something they just dont do at that level)

roland martin told me to keep up my game and i will make it, he and fletcher and i chatted about some of the stuff we dealt with on day 3. fletcher actually had some locals watching him on day two, when he got to his spot on day 3 they were fishing it with the same exact crankbait and they were telling him about all the fish they caught on his spot. that sucked, fletcher had an awesome tournament but it could have been even better. that dude is a straight up baller!

scroggins and i talked about his motor on his boat and how he thought it didnt even have the 250 horse that it suggested, said his boat would only do 69 mph. he also asked me how i was catching my fish. big show? asking me how to catch em? the guy is leading in points for angler of the year in the elites! craziness.

sat down and talked about sponsors and fishing with cliff crochet and keith poche, both of those boys are hardcore cajuns. both are also great dudes. 


this whole thing was a great experience, cant wait for next season


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> thanks alot... stories? went in to basspro to get some silent dd crankbaits. saw gerald swindle doing the same thing. i went up to him and i said "hey gerald swindle, how come bass pro shops doesnt carry lucky craft gunfish?" he laughed and said, "prob the same reason they carry these sh$#@t colors" then he told me to go to tackle warehouse and that they could over night them.
> 
> at the weigh in, he asked me if that big bag of fish came on the gunfish. not so much gerald but some of them were caught with lucky crafts. he prob has already forgotten me, lol.
> 
> ...


Man, I love hearing those kinds of stories....I'm happy for ya!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Man that sounds awesome, I can't wait to be able to fish the northern opens.

Excellent job to you and fletcher. That is really a shame that locals would beat him to his spot and catch his fish before the tournament - what kind of person does that? 

Sometimes I wonder if these guys do that stuff to help their own local boys win it.


Anyway, great job man!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

CARP 104 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if these guys do that stuff to help their own local boys win it.
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes they do! It's a sad thing but it happens alot! In the Old Days cheating was Blatant, now more subtle. That's why what these guys have done is really impressive...especially being Yankees!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think it is awesome you are chasing your dream of fishing at the top level of bass fishing. You proved you can compete with these guys and with the dedication and desire you put forward you will make it. I am a fan and enjoy reading your post and blog.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

You are living the dream LOTP. Congratulations!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Way to go! thats awesome! I really envision trying to do the same one day

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Walkin' the walk!!! Very nice punk! Nice blog too.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Great Job LOTP!
That has got to be awesome to just talk to the other Elites like they were one of the boys. And The Big Show asking you how you are catching them...priceless. Thats one thing I like about the fishing Pros, we are all on the same playing field. Fishing the same lakes, using the same equipment. 
Its all about catching them to cash a check.
I can't just go up to Progressive Field or Browns stadium and play on their field, and I dont have a caddy to tell me all the yardages when I go out golfing at a public course.

Would love to catch up to one of you guys one of these days and shoot the S#@T. 
Keep it up and get that spot in the Classic.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Great job!!! It's amazing how you can go from being "so low" in practice to walking away at the end with a positive outlook on next season. I'd say that goes back to your never say die attitude....and that's gotta be key!!!

So when does the schedule for 2012 come out?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Flippin 416 said:


> Great job!!! It's amazing how you can go from being "so low" in practice to walking away at the end with a positive outlook on next season. I'd say that goes back to your never say die attitude....and that's gotta be key!!!
> 
> So when does the schedule for 2012 come out?


not sure when the schedule comes out, last year it came out in late october i think. 

as far as being low in practice... i was in a major funk, i owe everything to my wife. she called me because of some depressing texts i was sending her. she gave me a freakin "halftime speech" like nothing i ever heard and i swear to god, after that everything just started coming together. she knows that i refuse to quit at this and she believes in me more then anyone else and its not even close. if it wasnt for her i wouldnt get to be who i am. 

from that point on, all the mechanical issues went away, all the failures suddenly didnt get to me as much and all the things that were working just sort of showed themselves, came out of the shaddows. 

for the longest time (the past year or so) i felt like i was so close to crossing over the hump and at any moment i was going to make that jump from where i was to where i wanted to be. it sort of felt like i got over that hump this weekend, especially that last day of practice. not that im where i want to be but i definetely crossed a hurdle that i felt was in my way for a long time.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow dude....that's an awesome compliment to your wife....I have mine in my corner like that as well.....I told her that someday I want to fish for a living (getting a little old for a new career choice...but who cares) and she said she is with me 110%. I need another few years before I can try and make the leap you have made....but it's my goal to fish the opens in 2013.

I get the over the hump feeling...I have one I am trying to get over right now and I feel like I am making good strides...I just need to keep pushing and trying to make the right moves when I need to. BTW...the blog is great..I enjoy reading it!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

im glad you like the blog, i LOVE writing that thing and keep at it, those few years will go by faster then you think and before you know it youll be there!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Good job LOTP way to finish strong.. My buddy from GM will be there one day soon too...Peace


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Behind every great man is a great woman. And Steve's wife is just that. I have been friends with the two of them for about 4-5 years now. Having that kind of support from your wife is such a huge deal. And Cathy is a fantastic woman. Steve is very lucky to have her. And he would be the first to say it. Actually I guess he already did.

Anyway, it's cool because I can now say my partner is a BASS PRO! And I am proud to have taught him everything he knows....well almost 

I truly am proud of him. The guy doesn't know how to give up. Best partner I could ever have. If you are in NBAA or Salmoides, we will see you at Alum this weekend. Come get some!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks buddy


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hell of a job man! The experiences and stories you shared would make any one of us drool. Keep up the good work and I appreciate you sharing with us.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very cool, keep us updated! Best read in a while.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulations LOTP!!


----------

